# [awuso36h alfa - RTL8187] Unable to change channel

## ade05fr

hello

i have 2 wifi cards :

- 1 integrated PCI card that's always working when i start my laptop

- 1 external USB wifi card awuso36h alfa with rtl8187 module.

i want to change some settings to my awuso36h but it never happens

what i have done 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost aircrack-log # iwconfig
> 
> localhost aircrack-log # /etc/init.d/net.wlan2 stop
> ...

 

another thing thats weird

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost wpa_supplicant # iwconfig wlan2 mode managed
> 
> localhost wpa_supplicant # iwlist wlan2 freq
> ...

 

can u help me please ?

PS :  i have noticed that in mode "managed" when i do iwconfig 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> iwconfig wlan2
> 
> wlan2     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any  
> ...

 

thanks

Ade05fr

----------

## PM17E5

I'm not entirely sure if this is related but I once had a similar issue with changing the channel in monitor mode with the same rtl8187 ath9k driver, and I did this patch to overcome the issue. Have a look towards the end of the thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-843584-highlight-.html

----------

